# 964 pound Tiger Shark - Texas City Dike?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Just saw this posted on the Texas City Jaycees Facebook page...



> Bringing in a whopping 964lb Tiger Shark, Mr Sergio Roque just hit a GRANDSLAM landing 85% of the state record yall!!!
> 
> Congrats and thank you boys!!!
> 
> Jaycees â€" feeling excited at Texas City Dike Fishing.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I just hope when they cut that thing open that little Kitner kid don't come spilling out!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

They may have saved someone's leg or arm or life. More than one way to look at these things.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> They may have saved someone's leg or arm or life. More than one way to look at these things.


I've typed up several different responses to this entire post...yet...deleted them all. :headknock

I truly miss my old coast and the folks that loved it almost as much as I did. 

Congrats on the kill and the rap **** attire sported while showing y'alls kill!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice catch and agreed, shame to kill it. Understand it's a tourney, maybe they change the rules on the tourney. 

We have come a long ways, years ago I can remember going down there to see the weight in and all the big sharks. Now we all feel for the loss of such a great species.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Is that Altuve in the lime green shirt?


----------



## BobbyJr (Jun 26, 2009)

Years and years ago, late '70s or early '80s, my then wife and I caught a wild hair and drove to Galveston for the day and there was a shark tournament weigh in going on. We sat and watched a long time, marveling at the size of some of those sharks compared to the size of the boats bringing them in. And wondering a bit about the sanity of it.

About then I was really getting heavy into bow hunting and want to bow fish a big shark bad. The opportunity never came, but I have been good with that in the years since.

I like to see big sharks, but I also like to see them being released. But that's just me I reckon.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya'll people need to get your coloring books and play dough and go to your safe space. This is hating in the first degree . Most of the people who fish these tournaments are friends of mine, and do more for shark conservation than ya'll could ever dream of. I've been tagging sharks for over 25 years, and most of these people have been doing it longer than I've been alive. I have always promoted shark conservation, but I have no problem with someone keeping one. None of ya'll have ever caught a fish of that magnitude, and have no idea whats involved . The people who can not only hook fish like this, but be able to bring them in,get my utmost respect. These are the people I have looked up to my whole life, and if ya'll knew what all was involved you would respect them to. Come next Sunday, I will be the first one in line to shake their hand. Now, If they just dump the shark after they are done, then they are breaking the law, and should be punished to the full extent of the law and should lose their right to fish for the rest of their life, but ya'll are judging the book by the cover.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I understand you don't know who I am or who I know, but I can assure you that the few kill tournament's left in Texas are not hurting the shark population. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't really think the shark fin crowd is going after tiger sharks, but I reckon I'll trust what the government says is sustainable since they have proven they know with snow geese, red snapper, speckled trout, etc. Heck who knows, I've been guilty of "for a picture" or for a little tournament like Freeport fishing fiesta / beach bait & tackle kingfish tournament. I wouldn't kill one now, but I won't judge either.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I ride a motorcycle so I wouldn't say I live in fear. I really don't fear sharks, I wade fish West Matagorda. I do respect sharks. I carry a 9mm for the random person that might kill me. I hope to get them first. My comment wasn't really meant to be taken too serious. Sorry if it offended you or anyone. Did you mean "lucrative"? Doubt I can make any money off anything I say.



Fish4Life said:


> That's the most lucrative response I've ever heard. You must live in fear everywhere you go because the random person next to you at a stop light or in line at the grocery store could kill you as well. Maybe we should just kill random people too just in case. More than one way to look at it right?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ludicrous, I believe. Not to be confused with Ludacris of course.


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

FREON said:


> Is that Altuve in the lime green shirt?


Def. Good eye!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

All opinions aside, anyone know where it was caught? I'd hate to see something like that while wading somewhere in the bay.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

What do you do with a shark like that after the pictures?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Relationship with humans *

Although sharks rarely bite humans, the tiger shark is reported to be responsible for a large percentage of fatal shark bite incidents, and is sometimes regarded as one of the most dangerous shark species. They often visit shallow reefs, harbors, and canals, creating the potential for encounter with humans. The tiger shark also dwells in river mouths and other runoff-rich water. While the tiger shark is considered to be one of the sharks most dangerous to humans, its bite rate is low. It is second on the list of number of recorded bites on humans, with the great white shark being first. On average, three to four shark bites occur per year in Hawaii, but they are rarely fatal. This bite rate is very low considering thousands of people swim, surf, and dive in Hawaiian waters every day. Human interactions with tiger sharks in Hawaiian waters have been shown to increase between September and November, when tiger shark females are believed to migrate to the islands to give birth.

Between 1959 and 2000, 4,668 tiger sharks were culled in an effort to protect the tourism industry. These efforts, despite damaging the shark population, were shown to be ineffective in decreasing the number of interactions between humans and tiger sharks. Feeding sharks in Hawaii (except for traditional Hawaiian cultural or religious practices) is illegal, and interaction with them, such as cage diving, is discouraged. South African shark behaviorist and shark diver Mark Addison demonstrated divers could interact and dive with them outside of a shark cage in a 2007 Discovery Channel special, and underwater photographer Fiona Ayerst swam with them in the Bahamas. At "Tiger Beach" off Grand Bahama, uncaged diving with - and even the handling of - female tiger sharks has become a routine occurrence. â€"Wikipedia


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm curious about shark populations in the U.S. coastal waters. I understand the world population is down, but what's going on in U.S. waters? Any honest studies out there that have been done by people other than the Red Snapper counters?

I've been fishing the Florida Keys for about 50 years now, and shark populations seem to be higher there now than they have ever been in the past 50 years. They are everywhere! It's difficult to get game fish to the boat without shark eating them on the way in. They do it in shallow waters, on the reef edges, deep water over the wrecks, on the Atlantic side and the Gulf side. EVERYWHERE!

It seems the U.S. has become the nursery for shark populations because of the indiscretions of the rest of the world. It would be great if you shark huggers could redistribute them around the globe instead of them all be in our waters.:headknock


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

and not 1 bite was eaten.


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I understand you don't know who I am or who I know, but I can assure you that the few kill tournament's left in Texas are not hurting the shark population.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


sorry, but im with sharkchum-- I fish Matagorda ALOT and the number of sharks being targeted or killed is almost not existent. most anglers consider them a nuisance. it very rare to see anyone bring in a shark for any reason. there a some folks who enjoy catching sharks..and to them that is prob the catch of a lifetime... to each his own.

its pretty much the nature of the beast -- you just cant put pics like that anymore--(which suks-since this is supposed to be a fishing/ hunting website) some one is gonna troll ya that thinks the way you hunt/ fish is wrong since its not the way they would do it. **** like this discourages a lot of folks from posting here-- including myself.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Lat22 said:


> What do you do with a shark like that after the pictures?


they drag them back offshore and dump the body the meat spoiled hours before that pic.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> they drag them back offshore and dump the body the meat spoiled hours before that pic.


Not before you cut the jaws out for the wall


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

I'd like to catch one. But I would not kill it. If I dot. Eat it I send it on it's way. Caught 50-60 brown and rainbow trout last week. Every one was sent on its way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Great catch. No laws broken, no skin off my back. Would I kill it, likely not, but I ain't gonna ***** about it.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

jcsimmons said:


> I'd like to catch one. But I would not kill it. If I do(n't e)at it, I send it on it's way. Caught 50-60 brown and rainbow trout last week. Every one was sent on its way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure the tourists are thankful for that! We've all heard some hair raising tales about what them browns and rainbows can do to folks stumbling across a shallow stream on rocks!

Just having fun


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Harbormaster said:


> I'm sure the tourists are thankful for that! We've all heard some hair raising tales about what them browns and rainbows can do to folks stumbling across a shallow stream on rocks!
> 
> Just having fun


They are pretty dangerous. Those rainbows pack up and take out feet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Worst sharks I've ever encountered was at the Chandeleurs.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Am I a bad person because I just don't care? Maybe I wouldn't kill it, maybe I would if it was a mako, maybe a mako is no different, maybe I just don't care.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Back in the 1970s and 80s I used to fish for big sharks as part of the Galveston Monster Fishing Club. The 3 or 4 days offshore chumming and fishing are some of the most brutal days I have spent fishing. We would never do it even back then without fishing a tourney. And there are only a couple of shark tournaments on the Texas coast and only a couple of dozen fishermen that do it. People complain about this but trout tournaments kill a hell of a lot more fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Some of my good friends do this, old friends and many years. We debate this and argue about it over cocktail hour. I know people who have won these tournaments. My only thing is this, there has to be a way to make this a non kill. But handling a 1k tiger is a tricky problem and maybe release points, video taping, etc etc make it difficult. The one thing I know is I sure hate to see that dead beast thrown offshore. It will not change my life either way, just has got to be a way....maybe not


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Conservation efforts are made to get sharks to this size.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> I understand you don't know who I am or who I know, but I can assure you that the few kill tournament's left in Texas are not hurting the shark population.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I don't doubt that, just stating my own small opinion same as you are. No hard feelings.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Category5 said:


> Am I a bad person because I just don't care?


yes.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Is it wrong I want to kill hardheads?


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah, I got into a debate with the guy on the Jaycees page and he blocked me and deleted my comments. He even deleted all the dislikes on his Facebook page. I was along the lines of congrats to the guy who caught a fish of a lifetime but I personally didn't approve of killing a giant like this for a photo op, a set of jaws and a trophy.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i encourage everyone here to watch this


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

If the above "Environmental Thriller" about "saving the most threatened species in the world" is about sharks..... I call tree hugger BS. These things are as thick as hardheads in U.S. waters. Yes, there is a world wide decline, but it isn't happening here. The tree huggers spew out all kinds of made up facts to support their special causes. 

This was ONE shark killed in a tournament. Lordy, would YaAll be crying in your beer if a Hardhead you released died? Saving the jaws from the shark is like mounting a trophy deer, and then letting the deer meat freezer burn before tossing it out. That happens a lot more than you think. If deer hunting was all about the meat, nobody would want to shoot anything over 6 points because trophy deer don't eat as well. 6 and 7 year old deer and cows aren't that tasty.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)




----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

bill said:


> Is it wrong I want to kill hardheads?


Which type,fish or human?


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i encourage everyone here to watch this


Most threatened species in the world,heterosexual white male?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> Most threatened species in the world,heterosexual white male?


You forgot Conservative.

And I think alot of people need to climb down off their high horses before they fall and get an ouchie.
It's not like you see 900+lb sharks carcasses littering the cleaning tables every single weekend. It's 1 damm shark. There are millions more that swim in the exact same area.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

bill said:


> Is it wrong I want to kill hardheads?


No


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

LouieB said:


> You forgot Conservative.
> 
> And I think alot of people need to climb down off their high horses before they fall and get an ouchie.
> It's not like you see 900+lb sharks carcasses littering the cleaning tables every single weekend. It's 1 damm shark. There are millions more that swim in the exact same area.


I figured heterosexual and conservative were about the same thing these days,and I agree on the shark topic too,back in the 60s 70s and 80s people were stringing big sharks up for photos and jaw mounts left and right and there's still big ones out there today.Not many people fish for them these days and most that do are doing from the beach and those guys are pretty big on conservation and tagging.If it upsets people so much just think of all the sea turtles these guys saved by killing this vicious turtle killer!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> *I figured heterosexual and conservative were about the same thing these days*,and I agree on the shark topic too,back in the 60s 70s and 80s people were stringing big sharks up for photos and jaw mounts left and right and there's still big ones out there today.Not many people fish for them these days and most that do are doing from the beach and those guys are pretty big on conservation and tagging.If it upsets people so much just think of all the sea turtles these guys saved by killing this vicious turtle killer!


Unfortunately not. There's someone out there impregnating these whiny liberal woman and populating the world with crybabies.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Unfortunately not. There's someone out there impregnating these whiny liberal woman and populating the world with crybabies.


I thought the liberal women were feminists bull ***** going down to the local clinic getting fertilized with some broke,down on his luck hobo's seed?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> I thought the liberal women were feminists bull ***** going down to the local clinic getting fertilized with some broke,down on his luck hobo's seed?


Just look at Clinton and Sanders.

Ewwwwuuggghhhhhhh.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Just look at Clinton and Sanders.
> 
> Ewwwwuuggghhhhhhh.


Man if those two ever got together ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±Probably breed some sort of saltwater messiah


----------



## mtbainsworth (May 26, 2010)

Majek11 said:


> I just hope when they cut that thing open that little Kitner kid don't come spilling out!!


Best forum reply ever


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

mtbainsworth said:


> Best forum reply ever


My favorite movie,my mom said she stood in line pregnant with me with my old man for hours waiting to see it back in 75.I grew up on the beach and piers fishing for sharks.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> Man if those two ever got together ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±Probably breed some sort of saltwater messiah


No way dude. We already have one of those here. And that's enough.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

its not about 1 shark, its about the attitude and the example it sets to the rest of the world. If we cant set an example on how to treat our top level predators and largest creatures on the planets how can we set an example for the rest of the world to stop things like this.
























These creature helped shape the world we know over millions of years and in a few generation we will completely change this planet and the species that are on it.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I'd rather watch Sharknado.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Rhino pic posted was poached, plain and simple. As for turning that tournament the shark was caught in to a no kill, just look at sharkathon.....use to be on that board when it first started and it's only gotten bigger. All cpr... 

In the end, if it wasn't poached like the rhino, then to each his own. Each species as far as numbers needs to be kept in check, be it hunting or whatever. 1 BIG shark in the grand scheme of things doesn't mean that ALL sharks are going extinct.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> its not about 1 shark, its about the attitude and the example it sets to the rest of the world. If we cant set an example on how to treat our top level predators and largest creatures on the planets how can we set an example for the rest of the world to stop things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should lead by example and quit fishing all together,poking a hook in a fishes mouth isn't very nice and what would you do if one of those majestic beast accidentally died during the struggle while trying to dislodge that mean nasty hook you put in its mouth,shame on you for tricking it into thinking it was just getting an easy meal!!!


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

same guide from a month back


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Meh...I slept fine the past two nights after seeing the pic.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shark*



Chuck06R1 said:


> Yeah, I got into a debate with the guy on the Jaycees page and he blocked me and deleted my comments. He even deleted all the dislikes on his Facebook page. I was along the lines of congrats to the guy who caught a fish of a lifetime but I personally didn't approve of killing a giant like this for a photo op, a set of jaws and a trophy.


You should be deleted when you complain about another mans legal catch.
If you don't like it skip the page and move on to the crappie forum...


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

SteveZissou said:


> same guide from a month back


Dude is on the big ones,he should probably quit posting pics or run the risk of being potlicked!


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

Majek11 said:


> Dude is on the big ones,he should probably quit posting pics or run the risk of being potlicked!


I don't think he's running a tower boat so the risk is low


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

SteveZissou said:


> I don't think he's running a tower boat so the risk is low


Offshore it isn't really a tower boat that'll draw potlickers as much as a good greasy chum slick,bastards will follow that right up to you and cut your drift off!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Majek11 said:


> Offshore it isn't really a tower boat that'll draw potlickers as much as a good greasy chum slick,bastards will follow that right up to you and cut your drift off!


Just make your girlfriend get back in the boat. :wink:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Some of you need to read the rules of 2cool for a refresher.

The following are against the rules.

7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches

TH


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just make your girlfriend get back in the boat. :wink:


Don't make me show up at your house and "soak my croaker "


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man, that dude is on'em. Congrats to the angler/boat.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

The picture of that whale REALLY makes me hungry, I would be very interested in a nice whale steak. Hard to find, maybe somewhere just south of the GRB convention center would have them.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Category5 said:


> The picture of that whale REALLY makes me hungry, I would be very interested in a nice whale steak. Hard to find, maybe somewhere just south of the GRB convention center would have them.


Your brother is one of my best buds, we often lock horns in a productive conversation....this is a good place to discuss. I will be returning to a bad part of the world soon, so no, not a tree hugger at all. And Gater, agree with you, but wanton waste is also part of the conversation. BTW, Gater is my friend and I respect his takes also. My dad tried to get me to eat robins I shot under the feeder.


----------

